# insurance for 550-600 bhp R33??



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

im getting some weired quotes, any one got a 550-600bhp R33, what money did u pay,, this is mad


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Depends on mods to the car rather than BHP I think ,what are you declaring to them?


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

they asked me the bhp n mods ,, i mentioned the 25/30 turbs ,exhaust , engine management. not sure about injectors


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

just out of intrest mate how much have you been quoted?

cheers matt


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

I use Keith Michaels and they seem to be very understanding when it comes to mods. A-Plan are also very competitive. I pay 920 with protected NCB, breakdown recovery included, R33 GTR, 32 years, 4 years no claims, living N Wales, Car has Power FC, stage 1 mods, Tein coilovers about 400bhp.


----------

